# Female beardie head bobbing



## Darkscamp (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm sure this has been asked before and I have tried searching for it but with no suitable results.

Erika, our 3 year old German Giant beardie started head bobbing earlier. She was sat on top of her bamboo log near to the heat lamp. She made a sort of scratching motion with her back legs and then started head bobbing. It was only for a couple of seconds and was quite quick movements and then she did it again about 10 minutes later.

I understand in males this is a sign of dominance, but we have no other pets in the house and she is able to see us. She's a very friendly dragon and loves human company so I don't think it was meant in an agressive way.

Someone mentioned a while ago that sometimes females head bob in a friendly gesture but I'm not sure.

Any ideas?


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

My female does this when the male isnt around to tell me that she wants to be the dominant one. But I think we both know I'm boss. :2thumb: It's normal behaviour


----------



## reptilerossy (Aug 29, 2010)

Emmy1 said:


> My female does this when the male isnt around to tell me that she wants to be the dominant one. But I think we both know I'm boss. :2thumb: It's normal behaviour


Either that or is it definitely a female and who sexed it? To be honest I don't think there is enough info around about beardy behaviour. It's like arm waving, there is some theories about what it means but I dnt think anyone really has a clue why they do it.


----------



## Darkscamp (Jun 16, 2010)

We were under the impression when she was rescued that she was a boy but we took her to the Nottingham Reptile Shop and New World Exotics and they both said she is a girl. They were both fairly surprised as she is so big.

She seems happy in herself, she's spent the past few days abit sluggish but we've turned up the thermostat slightly as her viv is next to a window and she's perked up again.

I'm sat downstairs on the sofa near her viv, she can see me and she did a little head bob. At the moment I'm just presuming it's like a way of her saying 'Hi, I can see you'.


----------



## jamess& Alice the beardie (Nov 14, 2010)

yeah that is fine i think cause but can i just ask how old is she ? :2thumb:


----------

